# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Verme?

## António Vitor

nem sei se será um verme...

básicamente é tipo espaguete , mas da grossura de um fio de cabelo.
tem contrações do tipo uma parte está fixa à rocha a outra anda a navegar pela água com contracções...

dá ideia que apanha o plancton e se contrai...
é tipo branco...meio transparente...
parece á primeira vista muco elastico...mas fininho...

o que será?
tem se reproduzido bem no aquário tenho carradas disto em rocha morta que coloquei á p0ouco tempo.
Se isto foss observável durante o dia, era muito mau...parece mesmo que este aquário estaria sujo de muco.

A sorte é se eu acendo as luzes, isto contrai até ir para a casota...
e já não se vê...

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas, isso é bom!


É o que digo quando uma rocha é viva, ou melhor é um grande indicador para ver se a rocha é viva! Não apanhes o esparguete todo para fazeres uma sopinha de esparguete do mar... 



 :SbSalut:

----------


## António Vitor

Fixe...

Obrigado Filipe!

Abraços!
António Vitor

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Vitor  :Olá: 

Será algo parecido com isto?

----------


## António Vitor

É parecido mas da casota só sai um tentáculo, e a casota é minima, dá mesmo ideia que não tem exosqueleto, nada...
apenas se retrai e deixa de se ver qunado chega o dia.

já tentei tirar fotos só com flash, e não aparece nada...não consigo tirar macros com estas condições...

parece que deambula ao sabor da corrente, mas demonstra vida...(quando se acende as luzes) quase que parece uma teia de aranha, ligeiramente mais grossa.

Mais uma vez Obrigado pelas respostas!
Abraços!
António Vitor

----------

